# ebay etiquette



## msleonas (May 9, 2013)

Just wonder if it is proper to leave feedback as a seller before the buyer, or should you wait until the buyer leaves you feedback first?

 Also, what should you think if someone does buy something from you and it is delivered, but they NEVER leave you feedback? Should you leave them feedback anyway?

 Thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

It's anything goes on the feedback thing.. I've made over 300 purchases and left positive FB every time, but my number is only 156, so.. I could feel bitterly about that, and now that I mention it, I do..!


----------



## andy volkerts (May 9, 2013)

As a buyer on e-bay, I always leave feedback for a seller when I get my item. I feel that a seller should wait until the buyer gives feedback,but it is not neccessary to do it that way. but, just be sure to leave feedback of some sort, whatever the buyer or seller deserves.......It is a real pain not to get feedback reciprocation........


----------



## msleonas (May 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

I never leave feedback... [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

Well then, you ain't gettin' this, sucka.. [&:]


----------



## epackage (May 9, 2013)

I leave feedback for a buyer the minute they pay for their item, they've done their part so  see no need to wait, I then wait two weeks and send an email like this if they have not left feedback for me...

 "Hi, I see you item was delivered and I hope you are happy with it. I have left positive feedback and I hope you find the time to do the same when you get the chance"


 I do this twice if needed and then I delete the sale from my page.


----------



## jays emporium (May 9, 2013)

As a seller I don't leave feedback for the buyer until they leave feedback or at least 2 weeks have passed after the item is delivered.  After that amount of time I figure there must not be any problems or I would have heard from them.  I don't care if they never leave me any feedback because if they don't do feedback they can't leave any 1s or 2s on my star ratings and that is all I care about because my Top Rated Seller discount depends on that.
 As a buyer I leave feedback for the seller as soon as I receive the item.
 Everyone has their own opinion on this but for the most part I think feedback for buyers is useless because a seller can't leave anything other than Positive feedback, regardless how long they take to pay or if they complain irrationally or whatever.
 Jay


----------



## andy volkerts (May 9, 2013)

Sad  but true, e-bay has just about ruined the feedback idea. Buyers have it all there way now I am afraid...........


----------



## cyberdigger (May 9, 2013)

They're the ones forkin' over the dough.. []


----------



## UncleBruce (May 9, 2013)

I like JAYS reply and is a good way to handle feedback, but... think only eBay uses the feedback.  I always leave feedback, but almost never look at or use it.  Wonder how many do?


----------



## Penn Digger (May 10, 2013)

I started selling on ebay last fall.  I have found that about half or less of buyers leave any feedback at all.  As a seller, not of bottles yet, I always leave a good feedback.

 PD


----------

